# Watch my cactus bloom spectacularly



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

I have a windowsill cactus that is blooming or about to bloom.

It will take around a month for the small buds to go into full bloom.

I will update a picture everyday.

I will update my signature to let people know when my cactus is blooming.

Right now I have one blooming flower and four flowers buds just coming out.

The blooming flower has been blooming for the last five days already. I don't know how much longer the blooming flower will continue to bloom.


----------



## JoLovesFish95 (Feb 12, 2018)

Pretty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MySonLeo (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm officially abandoning this thread.

I realized this thread will be as boring as watching grass grow. :surprise:

I thought about maybe I show try to do a time lapse thing to make it more interesting but I don't have the equipment nor the time. 

I may post pictures here once all the buds have bloomed.


----------

